# Mini amplificador Transistorizado para un signal tracer



## tecnicdeso (Sep 21, 2007)

Un pequeño amplificador interesante. Lo he puesto en marcha, con la idea de realizar un Signal Tracer... o seguidor de señal para reparación.

La r1 la he puesto de 200K, con menos aumenta la corriente de reposo y la calidad, pero con 200 el consumo a 6v es de unos 10mA reposo, y la calidad es mas que aceptable

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 27, 2008)

Para quien no lo sepa un signal trace es un aparatito muy util para reparaciones de audio. Este genera una señal senoidal (normalmente de 1 kHz) que es inyectada en el circuito a revisar. En algunos modelos se puede elegir la frecuencia.

Si alguien tiene otro esquema y me lo pasa me haría un gran favor.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dano (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/inyec1/index.htm


----------



## Selkir (Mar 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias Dano, se me olvido mirar en pablin jejej


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

hola 
Con el esquema que viene en Pablin hace unos años me realice un inyector de señales, el cual introduje dentro de un boligrafo de este tipo:





Alguno pensara que dentro de ese boligrafo no cabe ninguna pila............. Pues el que haya pensado eso tiene razon.
La alimentacion la coge el circuito del punto donde deve de inyectar la señal.
Lo que hice fue sustituir una de las resistencias de colector de 1K por otra de 100 ohm, y la punta de inyeccion de la señal en lugar de conectarla al condensador la pongo en lugar del  polo positivo de la pila.


----------

